# iPhone 10 and cannot load pics from the phone



## Lambo (May 21, 2018)

I want to add pics in my replies and posts from my iPhone 10. It will show me it is 100% complete on the upload, but then the reply box goes blank and all that I typed is gone and no pic. Anyone else have this issue? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Safari? Maybe try a different browser. Safari and postimage don't always play well together for me. You can also use any other image host you want.


----------



## Lambo (May 21, 2018)

Yes, Safari. I'll try another option...


----------



## Lambo (May 21, 2018)

Chrome worked. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lambo said:


> Chrome worked. Thanks for the response.


Sometimes Safari works for me - sometimes it doesn't. It's strange.


----------

